# MDF Dresser with arched top WIP



## JFC (3 May 2006)

Not had much (nice) work in the workshop lately and with the slack Christmas time then the workshop getting broken into i've not had much to post  
Ive just been making doors and mouldings for other Carpenters :roll: 
Still now this job has come in and has been a nice one to do . Should be finished in a few days so i thought id post the WIP pics .


----------



## PowerTool (3 May 2006)

Nice work,and another classic example of "you can never have too many clamps" :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Philly (4 May 2006)

Very nice, JFC!
Look forward to seeing it complete,
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (4 May 2006)

Jason,
That is looking very nice indeed. Good that you have something to get your teeth into!


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2006)

Looimg good JFC. The top curve and face fame over the vertical dividers works well for me. I've never considered using face frames over shelf dividers (or vertical) but think it's about time I did after seeing this.


----------



## Waka (4 May 2006)

Good looking now, going to to be very nice when complete.

How are you going to finish it?


----------



## Mcluma (4 May 2006)

That is going to be a nice dresser,

what kind of finish will you be putting on it :?: 

McLuma


----------



## JFC (4 May 2006)

Its going to be finished when the customer stops changing thier mind :roll: 
There was talk of getting it sprayed but I think it may get a few sprayed coats at my workshop then a hand finish on site ( because i cant spray very well )
I got the draws made today so just the doors to do and its all done .
I did price to do it in oak but it was beyond what the customer wanted to spend . I may make one for myself in oak one day as the arch at the top with the fluting gives it real caracter IMHO .


----------



## Colin C (4 May 2006)

Very nice JFC and similar to two units I might be making  
I would like to see it finished


----------



## tim (4 May 2006)

Very nice Jason. Glad that you are a bit busier.

Is the top thin MDF bent into shape?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## JFC (5 May 2006)

Tim , No the top is bendy ply . The corners are to sharp a curve to get thin MDF around .


----------



## Ed (6 May 2006)

I can confirm the dresser looks even more impressive in real life.

Just had an very enjoyable wet Saturday afternoon hiding out in Jasons workshop, chatting, drinking tea, eating biscuits and playing with Jasons new lathe.

Cheers mate  

Ed


----------



## Colin C (6 May 2006)

JFC
One quick question 8-[ 
Where did you get the bendy ply from and how much if you dont mind 
Sorry all for the off topic question


----------



## JFC (6 May 2006)

Colin , I got it from Alsford timber but most suppliers can get it . i think it was about 30 quid . But i haven't paid my bill yet :lol: 
Glad you enjoyed yourself Ed and i was very inpressed with your turning ! Your better than me at it  
On that note i think Ed has a finished project he has to show the forum


----------



## JFC (10 May 2006)

Nearly there . A raised and fielded panel door ready for glue up .





Doors on just a few bits to do .




I bought the fully extending , self closing draw runners but the customer didnt want to loose draw space so opted for those ones :roll: Oh well they will go in my kitchen when i get round to making it  




Dont like the doors on the top part myself id have done fluted colums but the customer is always wrong eh .




The draw on the left needs to be slammed shut im afraid :lol:


----------



## engineer one (12 May 2006)

jason, maybe you should have gotten some of those under drawer 
slides. in my experience, non full extending slides do not allow you 
full access to the rear properly.

but it has grown into a nice thing, since that first planned curve i saw
before easter.

paul :wink:


----------



## CYC (12 May 2006)

JFC, I REALLY like it  
I can't wait to see it finished. 
I love the all the details you have chosen. It looks great. Brings back faith in MDF too :wink:


----------



## JFC (25 May 2006)

Looks like its going to hang around the workshop for a few more weeks :roll: So i stupidly offered to spray it #-o 
Anyway heres the dresser primed


----------



## Colin C (25 May 2006)

Looking very good JFC, I hope I can get my spraying looking half as good as that. I will be happy


----------



## Rob_H (25 May 2006)

Very nice piece. I'm very envious....


----------



## CYC (1 Jun 2006)

I like it. Very well done.


----------



## Colin C (7 Jun 2006)

Hi JFC
I have a question about your unit.
How much paint did you use as it looks like I will be getting the two buildt in units to make  ( work has been a little slow  )
Hopefully I am can get as good a finish as you [-o< 8-[


----------



## JFC (7 Jun 2006)

Hi Colin , 2.5 L of MDF Primer and ill be buying the same size tin for the top coat . £50 in paint to a finish coat id say , but ive also sprayed a radiator cover and a few of my own kitchen units while i had the gun out . Im no expert on spraying but your welcome to come over when im spraying them if your able too .


----------



## Colin C (7 Jun 2006)

You must have read my mind ( not that there is much in there at the moment :roll: ) and as you are helpping me, I can bring some logs with me for turning.
I have some Sycamore and some Horthorn, both are nice to turn if you want some tips. 
Also did you say that you have not done much carving as I thing you could do( I will bring my carving tools if you are up for it too).
How about tomorrow if you are not to busy 8-[


----------



## Colin C (7 Jun 2006)

I also would like to have a look at informus Legacy


----------



## JFC (19 Jun 2006)

Fitted the unit today \/ 
It seems from the pic that my spraying isnt very good but hey ive just started and it doesnt look so patchy to the naked eye


----------



## engineer one (19 Jun 2006)

looks good jason, and i think photographing painted furniture is an art in itself. 

i guess the only thing one could say is the angle you photographed from 
shows that the gaps are not all the same, but hey, it looks even better
fitted, and i look forward to the story of your travels up and down the
stairs to finally fit it.

well done mate.
paul


----------



## JPEC (19 Jun 2006)

Nice job, bet you had fun lifting the top in :x It is in two pieces I take it.
I work on my own and fitting MDF pieces can take some straining!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## JFC (19 Jun 2006)

The gaps are not the same ???? Hope you dont think i left it like that :lol:


----------



## engineer one (19 Jun 2006)

jason i knew you were just testing me :lol: :lol: :lol: 
actually what i said was the photo made it look like 
you had left the gaps. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Colin C (19 Jun 2006)

Hi Jason
I am glad to see he is back from holiday :roll: 
Very nice =D> , nice to see it where it should be.


----------



## dedee (20 Jun 2006)

I hadn't realised that it was to be fitted into an alcove like that. Makes it even more impressive.

Andy


----------

